
It’s time for laptop companies to switch to Precision Touchpad - walterbell
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/10/pc-oems-ditch-the-custom-touchpad-drivers-give-us-precision-touchpad/
======
Analemma_
Does anyone know why a Windows OEM _wouldn 't_ use the Precision Touchpad? At
first I thought it was because Microsoft mandated higher-quality (read: more
expensive) components for PT devices, but according to this article it's
purely a question of which drivers they use. Then I thought maybe Synaptics
was leaning on OEMs to use their drivers instead (they're the usual choice for
Windows trackpads), but the article says PT is a joint effort between
Microsoft and Synaptics, so that doesn't make sense either. Why aren't all
Windows trackpads PT right now?

~~~
dpark
I think a lot of OEMs have partnered with Synaptics to produce custom driver
software. Lenovo ships drivers that are customized for Lenovo branding and
seem to have configurability that the precision drivers don't.

I think the Lenovo custom drivers suck and I'd rather they just ship the
precision drivers (or an option to switch) but I'm sure some middle manager
there owns these drivers and keeps pushing them as delivering value to
consumers.

